

Norse – Watch cyber attacks from across the world - happyman
http://d71xpfkmvd1d0.cloudfront.net/

======
serf
every attack visualizer UI looks straight out of Star Trek.

I don't know if that's good or bad. I like it, but it feels like the CompSec
side of things is pigeon-holed into 'hacker-like' interface and design
elements, and has been for a _looonnngg_ time.

same feeling I get when I visit the DEFCON convention website.
(www.defcon.org)

